# 6/14 pikie pool



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit it again this mornin,went 2 the steuby boat launch,got there at 7am an fished till around 9:30.started out with pop r on my baitcaster fished north end of wall, missed 2 real good blow ups then slowed down an got 3 smallies only 1 would of kept,then moved south around the bridge,took a while 2 find what they wanted(thxs 2 a backlass) let the bait sit for at least 1min or 2,an then 2 or 3 pops and let it sit again,all stikes came on the sit. landed 10 smallies 7 would of kept( 3 right at 16'' an 1 was 17 1/2'')
1 realy nice spotted 14'' an 1 fish ohio rockbass 10 1/2'':B 
twister
ps all fish released(some of them got there pics taken)
think it is the 1st time in yrs that i didn't fish a twistertail???????????????


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like a good time..my fishing is simply reserved for the bank...almost all the time pike island dam...once i get a clearing to the wing dam, will fish it...should wade constonia at least once though..buddy fishied pike island dam saturday morning, and no one was catching anything...not even the shiner fishermen...i didn't go sunday.. got up, went back to bed, told him i have a natural feel if the fish bite there or not. he said river was up a little, and muddy..he didn't know if the waders off of the point were catching or not......good fish'n all


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

went out sunday mornin but sleep in till around 9 missed the early top water bite could not get a bite at steuby threw tails an top water 4 about 1hr no bites water was up about 1ft,then it got worse went 2 the creek an right off the bat a get a massive bite on tail, lower rod an set the hook thats when the fun begins line breaks end section of rod goes flying an only god knows were it landed. looked all around 4 close 2 a hr realy mad and cussing up a storm(with arrived this mornin lololol)never did find it .
going 2 columbus in the mornin 4 work and will be stopping at a couple of sporting goods stores looking 4 a new lighting rod #lr21 5'6'' lite looks like a late fathers day gift 
did go back out last evening an got 3 little saugars
twister
ps 37 will have 2 hook up one day,i been fishing from shore but i do have a boat 14 1/2ft starcarft with a 9.9 on it


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hey twister I fished the creek the other day the only pic I got was of a rod tip I found no fish in there lol just kidding no rod tip have to hook up early as I'm still working afternoon my buddy has been killing LM in the ponds with a black buzz bait I never thought I would ever get tired of hearing BOO-YAH but he is rubbing it in he got a 5lb8oz and a 5lb


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

made it to the wing dam this afternoon, 1/2 hour with a swing blade, ha ha. fished about an hour, lost 3 jigs and a hammered spoon. must have been the slight storm front. sounds good jbo, we'll have to do that sometime.


----------

